# cannot start mysql56 for the first time



## tunage (Mar 11, 2015)

I am trying to start MySQL for the first time. The install_db script runs error free I used:

`mysql_install_db --user=mysql --basedir=/usr/local`

But first launch attempt ends with:

```
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [ERROR] InnoDB: space header page consists of zero bytes in data file ./ibdata1
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [ERROR] InnoDB: Could not open or create the system tablespace. If you tried to add new data files to the system tablespace, and it failed here, you should now edit innodb_data_file_path in my.cnf back to what it was, and remove the new ibdata files InnoDB created in this failed attempt. InnoDB only wrote those files full of zeros, but did not yet use them in any way. But be careful: do not remove old data files which contain your precious data!
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [ERROR] Plugin 'InnoDB' init function returned error.
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [ERROR] Plugin 'InnoDB' registration as a STORAGE ENGINE failed.
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [ERROR] Unknown/unsupported storage engine: InnoDB
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [ERROR] Aborting
```
How do I fire up MySQL56 on FreeBSD for the first time?

```
[\u@yoda:/usr/local/bin] # ls -l /var/db/
drwxr-xr-x 5 mysql mysql 512 Mar 10 22:47 mysql
```


```
[\u@yoda:/usr/local/bin] # ls -l /
drwxrwxrwt 8 root wheel 512 Mar 10 22:47 tmp
```


```
[\u@yoda:/usr/local/bin] # rm /var/db/mysql/ib*
[\u@yoda:/usr/local/bin] # service mysql-server start
Starting mysql.
```
First start attempt after deleting ib* files:

```
150310 22:51:19 mysqld_safe Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /var/db/mysql
2015-03-10 22:51:19 0 [Warning] TIMESTAMP with implicit DEFAULT value is deprecated. Please use --explicit_defaults_for_timestamp server option (see documentation for more details).
2015-03-10 22:51:19 83426 [Note] Plugin 'FEDERATED' is disabled.
2015-03-10 22:51:19 83426 [Note] InnoDB: Using atomics to ref count buffer pool pages
2015-03-10 22:51:19 83426 [Note] InnoDB: The InnoDB memory heap is disabled
2015-03-10 22:51:19 83426 [Note] InnoDB: Mutexes and rw_locks use GCC atomic builtins
2015-03-10 22:51:19 83426 [Note] InnoDB: Memory barrier is not used
2015-03-10 22:51:19 83426 [Note] InnoDB: Compressed tables use zlib 1.2.3
2015-03-10 22:51:19 83426 [Note] InnoDB: Using CPU crc32 instructions
2015-03-10 22:51:19 83426 [Note] InnoDB: Initializing buffer pool, size = 128.0M
2015-03-10 22:51:19 83426 [Note] InnoDB: Completed initialization of buffer pool
2015-03-10 22:51:19 83426 [Note] InnoDB: The first specified data file ./ibdata1 did not exist: a new database to be created!
2015-03-10 22:51:19 83426 [Note] InnoDB: Setting file ./ibdata1 size to 10 MB
2015-03-10 22:51:19 83426 [Note] InnoDB: Database physically writes the file full: wait...
2015-03-10 22:51:19 83426 [Note] InnoDB: Setting log file ./ib_logfile101 size to 256 MB
InnoDB: Progress in MB: 100150310 22:51:20 mysqld_safe mysqld from pid file /var/db/mysql/yoda.ex-mailer.com.pid ended
```
Second start attempt after deleting ib* files:

```
150310 22:51:38 mysqld_safe Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /var/db/mysql
2015-03-10 22:51:38 0 [Warning] TIMESTAMP with implicit DEFAULT value is deprecated. Please use --explicit_defaults_for_timestamp server option (see documentation for more details).
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Plugin 'FEDERATED' is disabled.
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] InnoDB: Using atomics to ref count buffer pool pages
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] InnoDB: The InnoDB memory heap is disabled
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] InnoDB: Mutexes and rw_locks use GCC atomic builtins
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] InnoDB: Memory barrier is not used
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] InnoDB: Compressed tables use zlib 1.2.3
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] InnoDB: Using CPU crc32 instructions
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] InnoDB: Initializing buffer pool, size = 128.0M
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] InnoDB: Completed initialization of buffer pool
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] InnoDB: Restoring page 0 of tablespace 0
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Warning] InnoDB: Doublewrite does not have page_no=0 of space: 0
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [ERROR] InnoDB: space header page consists of zero bytes in data file ./ibdata1
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [ERROR] InnoDB: Could not open or create the system tablespace. If you tried to add new data files to the system tablespace, and it failed here, you should now edit innodb_data_file_path in my.cnf back to what it was, and remove the new ibdata files InnoDB created in this failed attempt. InnoDB only wrote those files full of zeros, but did not yet use them in any way. But be careful: do not remove old data files which contain your precious data!
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [ERROR] Plugin 'InnoDB' init function returned error.
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [ERROR] Plugin 'InnoDB' registration as a STORAGE ENGINE failed.
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [ERROR] Unknown/unsupported storage engine: InnoDB
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [ERROR] Aborting

2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Binlog end
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'partition'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_SYS_DATAFILES'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_SYS_TABLESPACES'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_SYS_FOREIGN_COLS'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_SYS_FOREIGN'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_SYS_FIELDS'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_SYS_COLUMNS'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_SYS_INDEXES'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_SYS_TABLESTATS'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_SYS_TABLES'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_FT_INDEX_TABLE'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_FT_INDEX_CACHE'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_FT_CONFIG'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_FT_BEING_DELETED'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_FT_DELETED'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_FT_DEFAULT_STOPWORD'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_METRICS'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_BUFFER_POOL_STATS'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_BUFFER_PAGE_LRU'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_BUFFER_PAGE'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_CMP_PER_INDEX_RESET'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_CMP_PER_INDEX'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_CMPMEM_RESET'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_CMPMEM'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_CMP_RESET'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_CMP'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_LOCK_WAITS'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_LOCKS'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'INNODB_TRX'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'BLACKHOLE'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'PERFORMANCE_SCHEMA'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'ARCHIVE'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'CSV'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'MEMORY'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'MRG_MYISAM'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'MyISAM'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'sha256_password'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'mysql_old_password'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'mysql_native_password'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] Shutting down plugin 'binlog'
2015-03-10 22:51:38 83604 [Note] /usr/local/libexec/mysqld: Shutdown complete

150310 22:51:38 mysqld_safe mysqld from pid file /var/db/mysql/yoda.ex-mailer.com.pid ended
```
Config:

```
[\u@yoda:/usr/local/bin] # cat /usr/local/my.cnf

[mysqld]



sql_mode=NO_ENGINE_SUBSTITUTION,STRICT_TRANS_TABLES


#innodb_buffer_pool_size = 256M
innodb_log_file_size = 256M
innodb_log_buffer_size = 8M
innodb_log_files_in_group = 3
#innodb_thread_concurrency = 16
#innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit = 2
#innodb_flush_method = O_DIRECT

#default-storage-engine=MyISAM

#skip-innodb


#datadir=/usr/local/bin/data/mysql
#innodb_use_sys_malloc = 0
innodb_data_file_path=ibdata1:10M:autoextend

#innodb=OFF
```


----------

